# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  java.lang.Nullpointerexception

## engmmrj

سلام دوستان
من یک برنامه جاوا روی سیمبین نصب کردم وقتی میخوام اجراش کنم ارور java.lang.Nullpointerexception میده راحل چیه ؟

----------


## aliblk10

احتمالا مقدار اطلاعاتی که به صفحه پاس داده میشه null هست. از دستور بررسی وجود اعتبار استفاده کن

----------

